# Disk drive is 'backwards'



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello, new here.
So my disk drive seems to be 'backwards'
whenever I 'eject' it, I get the little notification that says 'disk detected' (or somthing of the like) The moment I close it, it says 'Disk removed'.
Any Idea what is causing this?
I was told that its a faulty drive, if true, do I need to get a new drive? How?
If not, how do I fix it?
this is not a SUPPER huge issue, just an annoying one.


----------



## beers (Apr 28, 2015)

What application are you using that gives you these notifications?



mjrearden said:


> this is not a SUPPER huge issue


----------



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

Intel rapid storage technology.
If you mean disk:
Any disk I try to place in the drive wont work. sound come from the CPU like it is reading the disk, but it doesnt...


----------



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

Also, what I mean by that is:
I don't use disks often, if I need to get something on my CPU, its either from the internet or a USB.
But something came up today that made me need a disk. and this problem came up.


----------



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

Prob. going to get a new CPU, the one I have is junk.


----------



## beers (Apr 28, 2015)

What drive are you trying to use?


----------



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

What do you mean? I am useing the disk drive, 
Really noobish at some aspects of CPUs, so I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 28, 2015)

mjrearden said:


> What do you mean? I am useing the disk drive,
> Really noobish at some aspects of CPUs, so I have no idea what you mean.


Is this a CD drive?  Floppy drive?  Flash drive?  External hard drive?

Also, getting a new CPU will be useless as that is not the problem.  You could replace the entire computer, but I think that's a bit pre-mature.


----------



## mjrearden (Apr 28, 2015)

CD drive.
Also, I wouldn't be getting a new CPU because of the disk drive, but because the CPU I am using is junk, and doesn't fit my current needs.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2015)

mjrearden said:


> CD drive.
> Also, I wouldn't be getting a new CPU because of the disk drive, but because the CPU I am using is junk, and doesn't fit my current needs.


What CPU do you have?  If the computer is pretty old, you likely would need to replace the motherboard and RAM in addition to the CPU.


----------



## beers (Apr 29, 2015)

Geoff said:


> What CPU do you have?  If the computer is pretty old, you likely would need to replace the motherboard and RAM in addition to the CPU.



He probably uses the term CPU to encompass the entire PC.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2015)

beers said:


> He probably uses the term CPU to encompass the entire PC.


I was subtly trying to hint to that


----------



## beers (Apr 29, 2015)

Geoff said:


> I was subtly trying to hint to that



If they're talking about chucking their computer over a notification error then you have to implement some bluntness


----------

